# In need of versatile light weight setup?!?!?!



## SurfingSS (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,
I've been fishing my whole life but I'm new to surf fishing with long rods and making distance casts. I'm in search of a versatile, light weight (20 pound test) setup to travel with when I go on surf trips. Here are the species and situations I would be using it for:

- winter bait fishing for surf perch in Southern and Central California
- swimbait fishing ling cod and rockfish from the rocks in Central and Northern California
- popper fishing for Roosterfish in Southern Baja
- plug and popper fishing for Jack Trevelly in Fiji and in South Pacific
- fishing Snapper (bait), Yellowtail (plugs and poppers), and Kahawai (spoons) in New Zealand

Most of the fish are between 1 lb - 20 lbs and the baits I plan on throwing are between 3/4 oz - 5 oz. I know one rod can not cover all fishing situations (I've been trying to explain that to my mother and my girlfriends for my entire life), but I'm in search a very versatile setup. I have to travel light and multiple rods is not an option. Anyone have any recommendations for such a setup,... rod blank and guides, reel (I can cast both conventional and spinning), and line (mono, spectra, pound test?). Price is not limiting factor, it would be nice to get a quailty setup.

Thanks for you time!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

What length were you thinking about ?

For starters I would consider looking at a CTS surf rod rated 3-6 oz.

It is expensive- the blank retails in the neighborhood of just under $300.00
Typically $500 or so custom built.

Comes stock at 13' 6", but can be cut down to 12' 6" if desired. It is 2 equal length sections- fairly easy to travel with, but still would require a rod case in the neighborhood of 7' for serious travel.

There are other equally good options as well- but the CTS is extremely light, but will cast light plugs a long, long way. I wouldn't recommend it for tossing less than about 2 1/2 oz. You would need another rod for the really light stuff.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

DAIWA BALLISTIC MODEL # SA-BS 33-405G ** 3 peice **

http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=269

May be on the stiff end when casting the 3/4 oz's.


----------



## SurfingSS (Dec 23, 2008)

*How about something a little lighter?*

Thanks for the replies! Most of the baits will be on the lighter end of the spectrum, say 3/4oz - 2 1/2 oz. The CTS blank looks like a great blank but is there something a little lighter?

Thanks again!


----------



## SurfingSS (Dec 23, 2008)

Would you recommend any of the blanks listed below?

Pacific Bay PBX II Series
X2GSU110M-2 piece 15-30lb 1-4oz 11’ MOD-FAST MEDIUM 

Breakaway 
SU1266 10' 6" 2 piece 15-25lb 1-3oz Mod Fast RX7

Rainshadow
SUR1385F Matte Clear 11'6" 2 piece 15-25 lb. Moderate-Fast


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

I can recommend the following blanks from Lamiglas:

ISU 120 2M, 10’, sections 2, line 14-30, lure 2-4, $74.00
ISU 120 2MH, 10’, sections 2, line 17-40, lure 3-8, $86.00
ISU 132 2MH, 11’, sections 2, line 17-40, lure 3-8, $108.00

The Conoflex Baracuda has proven to be a favorite in Hawaii. It is rated 2 to 4 ounces and is 11' 6". Unfortunately it has been discontinued.

When the Lamiglas ISU 132 2MH and the Baracuda are held side by side and static deflected, the two blanks are almost identical. The ISU 132 2MH is 6" shorter than the Baracuda. I feel the rating of the ISU 132 2MH should be 6 ounces max and possible a little less.

Don


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

lets not forget the AFAW Estuary... handles 1-3oz and possibly a little heavier... measures in at 11'... fishes like a charm...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

you're gonna need a case to travel with any of the rods mentioned... a bazooka will handle 2 rods easily, you may as well get 2 or more to handle all situations...


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Found something a little closer that meets your specifications.

Lamiglas 11', line 15-30, lure 1-5, Graphite, Ron Arra Surf Series XRA 132 2-2, Sections 2

Don


----------



## SurfingSS (Dec 23, 2008)

I like that last rod suggestion, the Lamiglas Ron Arra Surf Series XRA 132. I was on the Lamiglas site and saw a 4 piece travel rod:

Lamiglas 10', line 12-25, lure 2-4, GSB 120 4M, 4 sections

I like the idea of a travel rod, that is really what I'm going to be using it for right?!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

SurfingSS said:


> I like that last rod suggestion, the Lamiglas Ron Arra Surf Series XRA 132. I was on the Lamiglas site and saw a 4 piece travel rod:
> 
> Lamiglas 10', line 12-25, lure 2-4, GSB 120 4M, 4 sections
> 
> I like the idea of a travel rod, that is really what I'm going to be using it for right?!


The Lamiglas travel rod I purchased directly from Lamiglas came with a nice tubular travel case (unzips on the end). You should verify with Lamiglas at the time of purchase. You will not get the travel case when you order the blank only. 

I do not remember if the rod comes with alconites or hardloy guides. If desired, you may be able to special order a completed rod with alconites. Until recently the larger guide sizes were not available in alconite.

That sounds like great Christmas present.

Don


----------



## SurfingSS (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone now of a travel rod blank in this range?

12' Spinning
4 piece
15lb-25lb
2oz-4oz lure


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

SurfingSS said:


> Does anyone now of a travel rod blank in this range?
> 
> 12' Spinning
> 4 piece
> ...


You may want to review the Conoflex line of travel rods.
Also check out the Conoflex Gamma 3.

http://www.conoflex.co.uk/travel.htm

You might give Conoflex a call for exact specifications and/or recommendations.

Don


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SurfingSS said:


> Does anyone now of a travel rod blank in this range?
> 
> 12' Spinning
> 4 piece
> ...


It's probably just me, as I haven't tried any of the travel rods on the market lately, but I would just wonder about performance aspects from a 4 piece rod.

I do know some quality fly gear can be had in multiple sections, so it may not be a big deal.

Just a thought.

The Ron Arra series surf rods seem to be a big hit with the pluggers on the Northeast coast, but I don't hear much in the way of reviews on this particular board, since the majority of posters tend to be from say Maryland to North/South Carolina, with a few exceptions thrown in the mix, such as Don from Hawaii, who gives great advice.


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

I second the recommendation for this rod. Lifetime warranty to boot.
I am looking for one but the price of $399+ for a new one is tough to swallow.
If you can find one at a deep discount, GET IT. (IF not pass the deal to me)



Nserch4Drum said:


> DAIWA BALLISTIC MODEL # SA-BS 33-405G ** 3 peice **
> 
> http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=269
> 
> May be on the stiff end when casting the 3/4 oz's.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

For a high quality travel rod, I highly recommend a custom built Daiwa Saltiga ballistic 33-405........It will fling 2-5oz a long ways........3-piece, 13'3", and built with lowriders and a size 22 fuji reel seat, weighs only about 16 oz.........if you make those titanium lowriders (expensive), then you're ahead of the game.........the factory rods with lowriders do not have the guides properly spaced for optimum distance.......


----------



## SurfingSS (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys! It is much appreciated.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

*board bag*

What about a board bag , custom made with six semi flexible tubes sewn in with padding all around . 7'6 funner a 6' jigger, an 8' 15 lb and a12 ' heaver all in one bag. SurfingSS I wish this were my problem. Good luck to you.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

How much distance do you feel is lost with the factory guide placements?
How many guides are they using and do you know the distance from the reel stem to the gathering guide?
Thanks


dsurf said:


> For a high quality travel rod, I highly recommend a custom built Daiwa Saltiga ballistic 33-405........It will fling 2-5oz a long ways........3-piece, 13'3", and built with lowriders and a size 22 fuji reel seat, weighs only about 16 oz.........if you make those titanium lowriders (expensive), then you're ahead of the game.........the factory rods with lowriders do not have the guides properly spaced for optimum distance.......


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

KingKrimpet said:


> How much distance do you feel is lost with the factory guide placements?
> How many guides are they using and do you know the distance from the reel stem to the gathering guide?
> Thanks


1-Since distance is relative to the individual style/abilities and equipment (reel in this case), I know of no way to accurately answer your distance question.
2-Before I made to decision to go custom, I did have the # of guides and distance from reel to gathering guide...I no longer have that information. I do remember the distance was well under Fuji's recommendation for low riders (something like 33/34" where the recommendation is 47"). Pershaps someone who owns the factory version can update us on that information.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

dsurf said:


> 1-Since distance is relative to the individual style/abilities and equipment (reel in this case), I know of no way to accurately answer your distance question.
> 2-Before I made to decision to go custom, I did have the # of guides and distance from reel to gathering guide...I no longer have that information. I do remember the distance was well under Fuji's recommendation for low riders (something like 33/34" where the recommendation is 47"). Pershaps someone who owns the factory version can update us on that information.


Thanks, I wasn't sure if you did a head to head comparision of the factory and your custom using the same reel and line.


----------

